
Occupy Wall Street - antr
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/09/occupy-wall-street/100159/
======
tzs
The (self proclaimed?) leaders of these people have posted their list of
grievances, which they claim were unanimously voted on. Their site is very
slow, so I copy/pasted from their Reddit post.

Here is their list, which they say is non-inclusive, so there are probably
more coming:

As we gather together in solidarity to express a feeling of mass injustice, we
must not lose sight of what brought us together. We write so that all people
who feel wronged by the corporate forces of the world can know that we are
your allies.

As one people, united, we acknowledge the reality: that the future of the
human race requires the cooperation of its members; that our system must
protect our rights, and upon corruption of that system, it is up to the
individuals to protect their own rights, and those of their neighbors; that a
democratic government derives its just power from the people, but corporations
do not seek consent to extract wealth from the people and the Earth; and that
no true democracy is attainable when the process is determined by economic
power. We come to you at a time when corporations, which place profit over
people, self-interest over justice, and oppression over equality, run our
governments. We have peaceably assembled here, as is our right, to let these
facts be known.

They have taken our houses through an illegal foreclosure process, despite not
having the original mortgage.

They have taken bailouts from taxpayers with impunity, and continue to give
Executives exorbitant bonuses.

They have perpetuated inequality and discrimination in the workplace based on
age, the color of one's skin, sex, gender identity and sexual orientation.

They have poisoned the food supply through negligence, and undermined the
farming system through monopolization.

They have profited off of the torture, confinement, and cruel treatment of
countless nonhuman animals, and actively hide these practices.

They have continuously sought to strip employees of the right to negotiate for
better pay and safer working conditions.

They have held students hostage with tens of thousands of dollars of debt on
education, which is itself a human right.

They have consistently outsourced labor and used that outsourcing as leverage
to cut workers’ healthcare and pay.

They have influenced the courts to achieve the same rights as people, with
none of the culpability or responsibility.

They have spent millions of dollars on legal teams that look for ways to get
them out of contracts in regards to health insurance.

They have sold our privacy as a commodity.

They have used the military and police force to prevent freedom of the press.

They have deliberately declined to recall faulty products endangering lives in
pursuit of profit.

They determine economic policy, despite the catastrophic failures their
policies have produced and continue to produce.

They have donated large sums of money to politicians supposed to be regulating
them.

They continue to block alternate forms of energy to keep us dependent on oil.

They continue to block generic forms of medicine that could save people’s
lives in order to protect investments that have already turned a substantive
profit.

They have purposely covered up oil spills, accidents, faulty bookkeeping, and
inactive ingredients in pursuit of profit.

They purposefully keep people misinformed and fearful through their control of
the media. They have accepted private contracts to murder prisoners even when
presented with serious doubts about their guilt.

They have perpetuated colonialism at home and abroad.

They have participated in the torture and murder of innocent civilians
overseas. They continue to create weapons of mass destruction in order to
receive government contracts.

To the people of the world, We, the New York City General Assembly occupying
Wall Street in Liberty Square, urge you to assert your power.

Exercise your right to peaceably assemble; occupy public space; create a
process to address the problems we face, and generate solutions accessible to
everyone.

To all communities that take action and form groups in the spirit of direct
democracy, we offer support, documentation, and all of the resources at our
disposal.

Join us and make your voices heard!

~~~
tzs
Personally, I think it is some kind of attempt to show that the Tea Party does
not have a monopoly on insanity.

------
william42
I dislike this. It gives me no actual information.

~~~
bradleyland
This is an article in _The Atlantic - In Focus_ series. The author is Alan
Taylor, who created the _Big Picture_ series over at _Boston.com_. He's famous
for his photojournalism. Some forms of journalism aren't intended to inform
you with words so much as they are to bring you there.

